# Posters / Banners in BMQ



## watson (9 Sep 2005)

I leave for my BMQ in about 2 weeks time, and I was wondering if I will be aloud to hang my Canadian flag in my room ? Sorry if this topic was already discussed, I did a quick search but couldn't find anything. Thanks.

- Watson


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Sep 2005)

Not unless you got one for everyone in the building.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (9 Sep 2005)

On your BMQ, every item in your room will be layed out to a very specific standard, so that it is identical to everyone on your course.


----------



## watson (9 Sep 2005)

thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Sep 2005)

Rooms? What happened to the barracks that had four divisions. Two up, two down and held 50 guys in each division?


----------



## J.R. (9 Sep 2005)

Those were the days ... a big cavernous room with bunks ... ROOM!!!


----------



## MysticLies (9 Sep 2005)

there is a reason why your rarely see a Canadian Flag on BMQ....could you imagine the amount of times people would have to stop and salute. Second interesting you mentioned this, because during my BMQ a person from my platoon placed the Canadian flag under his desk....and this was during the chiefs inspection for the weekend leave. The chief saw it, he wasn't very pleased seeing as how it was not in the layout guide, and how it was only one person from a whole platoon who had the flag up. neverless the Chief told the guy you were lucky it was a  Canadian flag, and don't do it again. So he never got in trouble, but I wouldn't reccomend you do it.


----------



## Meridian (12 Sep 2005)

Actually, sorry bout the sidetrack, but curious about this:

I thought the only time you saluted a flag was when it was either:

A) Cased.
or 
B) being raised/lowered
or 
C) Being carried alongside colours?

Anyone got the reg (Im sure this is very basic).


----------



## MysticLies (12 Sep 2005)

maybe I not sure, buts that what my intructor told us


----------



## P-Free (12 Sep 2005)

I believe you salute any and all Canadian flags...I know you have to salute the flag at the entrance to your base everytime you drive past it, until you are driving the car. All passengers have to though, if wearing uniform..


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Sep 2005)

A-PD-201-000/PT-000
THE CANADIAN FORCES MANUAL OF DRILL AND CEREMONIAL

COMPLIMENTS
SECTION 2



> 29. National Flag. When the National Flag is hoisted or lowered at defence establishments, all ranks in or out of uniform within view shall face the flagpole or mast, stand at attention and pay compliments as follows:
> 
> a. All who are not part of a formed military group shall salute.
> 
> ...



Also, when it is on parade:

GUARDS OF HONOUR
SECTION 2



> 20. The Colour or National Flag is saluted on the march normally during the inspection of the front rank, i.e., the guard commander, with sword at the carry, turns head and eyes towards the Colour or National Flag.


----------



## Meridian (13 Sep 2005)

Thank you. So basically, no, you don't stop and salute (pay compliments) - when not on parade -  unless the flag is being raised or lowered.  Of course you can if you'd like, and if you are at RMC, you damn well better salute the parade square flag.


----------



## NavComm (13 Sep 2005)

P-Free said:
			
		

> I believe you salute any and all Canadian flags...I know you have to salute the flag at the entrance to your base everytime you drive past it, until you are driving the car. All passengers have to though, if wearing uniform..



Hmmmm...that's questionable...on my base I was told to stop driving if the flag was being raised or lowered and pay respects, but to just have people in my vehicle salute as I go sailing by? I don't think so but I could be wrong?


----------



## atticus (13 Sep 2005)

I remember doing reserve BMQ on CFB Edmonton and we were told that if the flag is being lowered or raised to get out of the car and stand at attention and the highest rank in the vehicle salutes.


----------



## P-Free (13 Sep 2005)

My information is 5+ years old but it came from my father..

I could be wrong or confused as well..

P....


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (14 Sep 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Hmmmm...that's questionable...on my base I was told to stop driving if the flag was being raised or lowered and pay respects, but to just have people in my vehicle salute as I go sailing by? I don't think so but I could be wrong?



How are they supposed to salute while sitting down?


----------



## chrisf (14 Sep 2005)

MysticLies said:
			
		

> The chief saw it, he wasn't very pleased seeing as how it was not in the layout guide, and how it was only one person from a whole platoon who had the flag up. neverless the Chief told the guy you were lucky it was a   Canadian flag, and don't do it again. So he never got in trouble, but I wouldn't reccomend you do it.



You'd be amazed the strange places *provincial* flags can appear from at strange times... particularly Newfoundland flags.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Sep 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> How are they supposed to salute while sitting down?



A-PD-201-000/PT-000
THE CANADIAN FORCES MANUAL OF DRILL AND CEREMONIAL

COMPLIMENTS
SECTION 2



> 33. Vehicles
> 
> a. Compliments shall be paid to passengers in staff cars bearing distinguishing flags or general officer car plates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (14 Sep 2005)

Wow, never seen that before. Well, ya learn something new every day.


----------

